# 76 dasher need some info



## engineman98 (May 31, 2008)

I was going with a neighbor to look at this car for his son. The car is in decent shape but the front doors were rusting and it has a not so friendly ant colony in the drivers seat right now. The owner is an electrician and doesnt know much about cars. He had tried to fix it but couldnt get it running. 


We turned down the sale because it was more work than my friends son could handle. The owner then asked me if I could fix it to get it running for him. I told him maybe. The car is cis basic with a points ignition system. He had replaced the timing belt, coil, distributor cap, rotor, plugs and wires. The info I am looking for is the coil wiring. 

The owner tried to start the car and one of the wires off the coil melted. I am not sure what color it was he thought it was brown and purple.. I am wondering if it was black and red. I do not have a bentley for the dashers nor do I have much experience with cis basic. I have tuned and worked on cis lambda several times. I just wanted to see if anyone had any wiring info on the coil wires and some input on tuning the cis basic before I get involved. 

Here is a link to the car.
http://norfolk.craigslist.org/cto/2985905478.html

The car is sitting on a lot of a condemed house under a tarp right now. Let me know what you guys think.

Thanks


----------



## pknopp (Dec 28, 2011)

I think I would offer $400 and drag it home.


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

I like the car. I saw it on CL a couple of weeks back. Don't know how to fix the starting problem. It sounds more electrical than FI related? Did you check the floors closely for rust?


----------



## Snarkle (Jan 22, 2012)

Wish I could offer you some advice but with electrical issues I end up taking alot of time and muddling through it:screwy:
I will say this however SAVE that car!


----------



## engineman98 (May 31, 2008)

I looked it over pretty good. The floors were in good condition although the carpet under each of the front seats was rust stained and both front doors had a good deal of rust as if the window channel seals were shot and water was puddling into the bottom of the front doors. The headliner and most of the interior was very clean the dash was cracked but the door cards and pillars were in good shape. There are a lot of good parts on the car and I could most likely fix it. I don't think my wife wants another project in my driveway right now. Plus I dont think the owner has the money to fix it up also.


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

Drag that wagon home now,you will never see that deal again. 
If alls it has is a minor starting issue,600 is not a bad deal. 
As long as its not missing trim,and full of rot. 
But this case looks it had been PRE-LOVED. 
drag ot home snd figure out the electrics later. 
its probably a naf ign switch. 
drag it home and worry about it later. 
You would be the only one here with a 76 dasher 
bring it home worry about it then.


----------

